# ROS and PE



## miugu (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi!

I'm using 1995 guidelines and I would like to know if I can take elements from PE if elements under ROS are not sufficcient, or can elements for ROS only be taken from  HPI?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thank you,
Maiu


----------



## hewitt (Jan 3, 2013)

My understanding is that you are not allowed to mix PE items with ROS. ROS is just an inventory of systems intended to be a pointer to the physician as to where s/he might focus their expertise. The PE determines what really is going on with the patient, and ultimately determines how to manage the patient's sickness.


----------

